# how much are Embarc points selling for?



## Bill4728 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi

Does anyone know how much Embarc - Club Intrawest points are currently selling for?

We have an offer for $5,000 / 175 pts and I'm unsure if this is a good deal.

TIA


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 10, 2021)

On the embarc facebook group the number bantered around is about $10 a point. It is not clear if that's Canadian or US. They also seem to get paid for the points in their account. Although I haven't aggressively tried to buy I have not been able to pick one up at that price yet.


----------

